

Harness HN: Please translate or write a bit of text for me in your language - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Help%20Translate%20Gaia%20GPS%20to%20Other%20Languages

======
tyskis
Swedish translation:

\------

NAME (don't translate this line)

=================

Gaia GPS

DESCRIPTION (don't translate this line)

=================

Gaia GPS förvandlar din iPhone till en fullt funktionell GPS-mottagare.

Använd Gaia GPS till vandring, cykling, snowboarding, skidåkning, bilkörning,
joggning, segling och andra friluftsaktiviteter.

* Spara rutter, vägpunkter, och ta geo-taggade fotografier.

* Visa topografiska kartor och vägkartor. Använd MyTopoo-kartor i USA/Kanada, och Cloudmade-kartor i hela världen.

* Ladda ner kartor för de tillfällen då du inte har internetanslutning.

* Visa hastighet, avstånd och annan navigeringsstatistik.

* Sök efter vägpunkter i närheten och rapporter om platser.

* Importera och exportera GPX-filer, via email eller till EveryTrail.com.

Maila oss gärna med frågor, buggrapporter, idéer till ny funktionalitet och
andra synpunkter på gaia@gaiagps.com. Email på engelska är bäst, men vi kan
också läsa tyska och spanska.

Om du är en GPS-entusiast, skulle vi gärna ha dig i vår betatest-grupp.
Betatestare testar nya releaser innan de kommer till App Store, och hjälper
till att styra utvecklingen av Gaia GPS.

_________________________________________

VIKTIGT - IPOD TOUCH OCH FÖRSTA GENERATIONENS IPHONE

Denna applikation kommer inte att fungera fullt ut på dessa enheter. GPS-
mottagaren och kompassen kommer att vara inaktiv. Du kommer att kunna se
kartor och vägpunkter, men kan inte spara rutter, foton eller vägpunkter.

Denna applikation har inte blivit testad på första generationens iPhone, och
kommer att vara långsam.

DESCRIPTION ADDENDUM FOR LITE VERSION (don't translate this line)

=================

Uppgradera till Gaia GPS för att spara rutter med obegränsad längd och ladda
ner kartor för användning offline. Gaia Lite är avsedd för att prova på
applikationen.

KEYWORDS (don't translate this line)

=================

GPS, kartor, topografi, topografiska kartor, offline-kartor, offline-GPS,
vandringsleder, vandring, joggning, cykling, geocaching

\------

If you ever develop an android version I would be happy to try it out :)

------
andrewljohnson
Can anyone tell if this is a good Italian translation?

Gaia GPS

DESCRIPTION =================

Gaia GPS trasforma il tuo iPhone in un palmare GPS perfettamente funzionante.

E' possibile usare Gaia GPS facendo escursioni, andando in bicicletta, facendo
snowboard, sciando, facendo immersioni, correndo, andando in barca, o
qualsiasi altra attività all'aria aperta.

* E' possibile registrare i percorsi, i punti di passaggio, e fare foto memorizzandone la locazione geografica.

* E' possibile visualizzare mappe delle strade o topografiche. Puoi usare le mappe di MyTopoo negli Stati Uniti o Canada, e le mappe di Cloudmade in tutto il resto del mondo.

* E' possibile scaricare le mappe per quando non si ha a disposizione una connessione internet.

* E' possibile visualizzare la velocità, la distanza, ed ogni altra informazione nautica.

* E' possibile cercare i punti di passaggio più vicini e visionare commenti riguardo ai luoghi.

* E' possibile importare ed esportare file GPX, tramite email o attraverso il sito EveryTrail.com.

Per favore, inviaci una mail in caso di domande, per riportare un errore,
condividere idee, ed ogni altra impressione all'indirizzo gaia@gaiagps.com.
Sarebbe preferibile scrivere le mail in inglese, ma siamo in grado di leggere
il tedesco o lo spagnolo.

Se sei appassionato del tuo GPS, saremmo anche felici di aggiungerti al nostro
gruppo di beta test. I beta tester visionano e provano le nuove versioni prima
che arrivino all'App Store, e danno consigli per lo sviluppo di Gaia GPS.

_________________________________________

IMPORTANTE - IPOD TOUCH E LA PRIMA GENERAZIONE DI IPHONES

Questa applicatione non sarà completamente funzionale su questi apparecchi. Il
GPS Recorder e la bussola saranno inattivi. Sarà comunque possibile visionare
mappe e punti di passaggio, ma non si potranno memorizzare percorsi, foto o
punti di passaggio.

Questa applicazione non è stata testata sulla prima generazione di Iphone,
potrebbe eseguirsi lentamente.

DESCRIPTION ADDENDUM FOR LITE VERSION =================

E' possibile aggiornare l'applicazione a Gaia GPS per memorizzare percorsi di
ogni lunghezza e scaricare grandi mappe per l'uso offline. Gaia Lite è una
versione di prova di Gaia GPS.

KEYWORDS ================= GPS, mappe, topografia, mappe topografiche, mappe
offline, GPS offline, sentieri, escursionismo, corsa, ciclismo, geocaching

------
moe
Cat'alan translation:

\---------

    
    
      NAME (don't translate this line)
      =================
      GAIA GPS
    
      DESCRIPTION (don't translate this line)
      =================
    
      GAIA GPS TURNS UR IFONE INTO FULLY-FUNCSHUNAL GPS HANDHELD.
    
      USE GAIA GPS 4 HIKIN, BIKIN, SNOWBOARDIN, SKIIN, DRIVIN, RUNNIN, SAILIN, AN OTHR OUTDOOR ACTIVITIEZ.
    
      * RECORD TRACKZ, WAYPOINTS, AN TAEK GEO-TAGGD FOTOS.
    
      * VIEW TOPOGRAFIC AN ROAD MAPS. USE MYTOPOO MAPS IN DA US/CANADA, AN CLOUDMADE MAPS ALL OVAR TEH WURLD.
    
      * DOWNLOAD MAPS 4 TIEMS WHEN U DOAN HAS AN INTERNET CONNECSHUN.
    
      * DISPLAY SPED, DISTANCE, AN OTHR NAVIGASHUN STATISTICS.
    
      * SEARCH 4 NEARBY WAYPOINTS AN REPORTS BOUT PLACEZ.
    
      * IMPORT AN EXPORT GPX FILEZ, BY EMAIL OR 2 EVRYTRAIL.COM.
    
      PLZ EMAIL US WIF QUESHUNS, BUG REPORTS, FEACHUR IDEAS, AN OTHR FEEDBACK AT GAIA@GAIAGPS.COM. EMAILIN US IN ENGLISH IZ BEST, BUT WE CAN ALSO READ GERMAN AN SPANISH.
         IF U R GPS ENTHUSIAST, WEÂ??D ALSO BE HAPPEH 2 ADD U 2 R BETA TEST GROUP. BETA TESTERS PREVIEW AN TEST NEW RELEASEZ BEFORE THEY HIT TEH APP STORE, AN HALP GUIDE TEH DEVELOPMENT OV GAIA GPS.
      
      _________________________________________
      IMPORTANT - IPOD TOUCH AN 1ST GENERASHUN IFONEZ
    
      DIS APPLICASHUN WILL NOT BE FULLY FUNCSHUNAL ON THEES DEVICEZ. TEH GPS RECORDR AN COMPAS WILL BE INACTIV. U WILL BE ABLE 2 VIEW MAPS AN WAYPOINTS, BUT U CANT RECORD TRACKZ, FOTOS, OR WAYPOINTS
    
      DIS APP HAS ALSO NOT BEEN TESTD ON 1ST GENERASHUN IFONEZ, AN IT WILL RUN SLOWLY.
    
      DESCRIPTION ADDENDUM FOR LITE VERSION (don't translate this line)
      =================
    
      UPGRADE 2 GAIA GPS 2 RECORD TRACKZ OV ANY LENGTH AN DOWNLOAD LARGE MAPS 4 OFFLINE USE. GAIA LITE IZ INTENDD AS TRIAL VERSHUN 4 GAIA GPS.
    
      KEYWORDS (don't translate this line)
      =================
      GPS, MAPS, TOPO, TOPO MAPS, OFFLINE MAPS, OFFLINE GPS, TRAILS, HIKIN, RUNNIN, BIKIN, GEOCACHIN
    
      BRAZILIAN PORTUGUEES, PORTUGUEES, KOREAN, ITALIAN, MEXICAN SPANISH, AN SWEDISH
    
      PLZ EMAIL ME AT ANDREW@GAIAGPS.COM 2 TELL ME WUT LANGUAGE U WANTS 2 TRANZLATE DIS TEXT 2. TEH POTENTIAL LANGUAGEZ R BRAZILIAN PORTUGUEES, PORTUGUEES, KOREAN, ITALIAN, MEXICAN SPANISH, AN SWEDISH. DO NOT USE TEH SUBMISON FORM TIL AFTR WE HAS EMAILD.

------
andrewljohnson
(spanish)

NAME - Gaia GPS

DESCRIPTION

=================

Gaia GPS convierte tu iPhone en un GPS portátil con todas sus funciones.

Utilice el Gaia GPS en montañismo, ciclismo, snowboarding, o al esquiar,
conducir, correr, navegar y otras actividades al aire libre.

* Guarde rutas, puntos, y fotos geo-referenciadas. 

* Vea mapas topográficos y de caminos. Utilice mapas MyTopoo en los Estados Unidos y Canadá, y mapas Cloudmade alrededor del mundo.

* Descargue mapas para cuando no tenga conexión a internet.

* Visualice la velocidad, distancia y otras estadísticas de navegación.

* Busque puntos cercanos e información sobre lugares.

* Importe y exporte archivos GPX por correo electrónico o a través de EveryTrail.com. 

Por favor envíenos sus preguntas, reportes de fallos, ideas y otros
comentarios a gaia@gaiagps.com Escríbanos preferiblemente en inglés, o
alternativamente en alemán y español.

Si es un entusiasta de GPS, nos gustaría agregarlo a nuestro grupo de prueba
de software. Podrá tener acceso y probar las nuevas versiones antes de que
estén disponibles en la App Store, y ayudar a guiar el desarrollo de Gaia GPS.

_________________________________________

IMPORTANTE – IPOD TOUCH Y IPHONES DE PRIMERA GENERACIÓN Esta aplicación no
funcionará en su totalidad en estos aparatos. La opción de guardar y la
brújula del GPS estarán inactivas. Podrá ver mapas y puntos, pero no podrá
grabar rutas, fotos o puntos. Esta aplicación no ha sido probada en los
iPhones de primera generación, y se ejecutará lentamente.

KEYWORDS GPS, mapas, topo, mapas topográficos, mapas sin conexión a internet,
GPS sin conexión a internet, senderismo, montañismo, correr, ciclismo,
geocaching.

~~~
gurtwo
I'm a native spanish speaker. This translation looks perfect to me, with a
very minor exception; "agregarlo" sounds more like south-american spanish. We
would rather say "agregarle" in Spain, even though both ways would be
understood.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Thanks for the comment. Another thing you might be able to answer... do you
think it is important I have this translated specifically for Mexican Spanish
as well?

~~~
gurtwo
I am not a marketer, but it might make sense to locally tune the text for your
south-american customers. Expect little changes, even none at all. Any
mexican, argentinian, peruvian, etc. readers out there to verify?

------
andrewljohnson
(german)

Gaia GPS

Gaia GPS verwandelt dein iPhone in ein voll funktionsfähiges GPS Gerät.

Nutze Gaia GPS beim Wandern, Radfahren, Snowboarden, Skifahren, Laufen, Segel
und anderen Outdoor Aktivitäten.

* Erfassen von Routen, Wegpunkten und georeferenzierten Fotos.

* Anzeige von Topografie- und Straßen-Karten. MyTopoo-Karten in den USA/Kanada und Cloudmade im Rest der Welt.

* Download von Karten für die Nutzung ohne Internetverbindung

* Statistiken über Geschwindigkeit, Distanz und vielem mehr.

* Suche nach Wegpunkten und Berichten über deine Umgebung

* Import und Export von GPX Dateien, via Email oder mittels EveryTrail.com

Bitte schick uns Fragen, Fehler-Reports, Wünsche und andere Anregungen an
gaia@gaiagps.com. Emails am besten auf Englisch. Deutsch und Spanisch würden
wir auch noch schaffen.

Wenn du ein GPS-Fan bist, würden wir dich gerne in unsere 'beta test'-Gruppe
einladen. Beta Tester sichten und testen neue Versionen bevor diese im App
Store erscheinen und helfen damit die Entwicklung von Gaia GPS zu steuern.

_________________________________________ WICHTIG - IPOD TOUCH UND IPHONES DER
ERSTEN GENERATION

Diese Anwendung ist auf diesen Geräten nicht voll funktionstüchtig. Der GPS
Rekorder und Kompass wird inaktiv sein. Du kannst Landkarten und Wegpunkte
ansehen, aber du kannst keine Wege, Fotos oder Wegpunkte aufzeichnen.

Diese Anwendung wurde zudem nicht auf iPhones der ersten Generation getestet
und wird langsam laufen.

KEYWORDS

GPS, Landkarten, Topologie, Topolologie Karten, offline Karten, offline GPS,
Wanderwege, Wandern, Laufen

------
nickh
Nothing needs to be changed for the following translations:

* Australian English

* Canadian English

* UK English

------
andrewljohnson
Wow, this is amazing! We already have volunteers for German and French just a
few minutes after posting.

~~~
aymeric
:) Just sent you the french translation.

~~~
seven
German version is ready too. :)

~~~
andrewljohnson
These have been posted. Thanks guys! So far, I have German, Dutch, French,
Canadian French, Russian, Japanese, and Chinese covered.

I also posted this to mechanical turk, asking them to email me first, and I
got some very intelligent people for $7. If I can send either of you $7, I'd
be happy to :)

Here's the ones I still have left

    
    
        * Brazilian Portuguese
        * Italian
        * Portuguese
        * Korean
        * Spanish
        * Mexican Spanish
        * Swedish
        * Australian English
        * Canadian English
        * UK English

------
jonnycowboy
Just want to point out that Gaia GPS did a great Haiti maps app for the
emergency workers over there.

Mad props

------
benologist
Can you just post the text here? I'm Australian and the changes are probably
very minor.

~~~
andrewljohnson
One Aussie responded and changed the text to this. Does this seem good to you:

Gaia GPS DESCRIPTION =================

Gaia GPS turns your iPhone into a fully-functional handheld GPS. Use Gaia GPS
for hiking, biking, snowboarding, skiing, driving, running, sailing, and other
outdoor activities.

\- Record tracks, waypoints, and taking geo-tagged photos.

\- View topographic and road maps. MyTopoo maps are available for US/Canada
residents, and Cloudmade maps for all other worldwide locations.

\- Downloadable maps for use when an internet connection is not available.

\- Display speed, distance, and other navigational statistics.

\- Search for nearby waypoints and place reports.

\- Import and export GPX files by email, or via EveryTrail.com.

Please email us with any questions, bug reports, feature ideas, and other
feedback at gaia@gaiagps.com. We prefer messages in English, but we can also
read German and Spanish.

If you are a GPS enthusiast, we'd also be happy to add you to our beta test
group. Beta testers preview and test new releases before they hit the App
Store, and help guide the development of Gaia GPS.

_________________________________________ IMPORTANT FOR ALL IPOD TOUCH AND 1ST
GENERATION IPHONE OWNERS

This application will not be fully functional on these devices. The GPS
Recorder and compass will be inactive. You will be able to view maps and
waypoints, but you cannot record tracks, photos, or waypoints. This app has
also not been tested on 1st generation iPhones, and it will run slowly.

KEYWORDS ================= GPS, maps, topo, topo maps, offline maps, offline
GPS, trails, hiking, running, biking, geocaching

~~~
benologist
Looks good, doesn't actually look like it was using any of the most common
differences ('u' ala 'colour' and 's' instead of 'z', like analyse).

I probably wouldn't bother mentioning the US/Canada residents having MyTopoo
maps in the AU version though, the Cloudmade maps should be emphasized with
the MyTopoo being an afterthought.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Yeah, I noticed it didn't look very British. I guess you win some and you lose
some on Mechanical Turk.

Would you be willing to make it right and add the u's and such?

~~~
benologist
I mean it doesn't look like it was actually using any of the differently
spelled words, it looks right now.

------
andrewljohnson
deleted auto translated text :)

~~~
gurtwo
Drop this one! It's very, very poorly translated, probably by a automated
service. I see flaws a bit everywhere. Any native french speaker can confirm
this.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Do you think the following is better, and could I use this for both French and
Canadian French?

Gaia GPS

Gaia GPS transforme ton iPhone en un appareil GPS multi-fonctions.

Utilise Gaia GPS pendant pour tes randonnées, tes sorties en vélo, quand tu
fais du snow board ou du ski, en conduisant, quand tu fais du jogging, en
faisant de la voile, et autres activités d'extérieur.

* Enregistre les routes et points de navigation et prends des photos géo-taggées.

* Lis les cartes routièrse et topographiques. Utilise les cartes MyTopoo aux Etats-Unis/Canada, et les cartes Cloudmade dans le reste du monde.

* Télécharge les cartes sur ton iPhone pour quand tu n'as pas de connexion internet.

* Affiche ta vitesse, la distance parcourue et d'autres statistiques de navigation.

* Recherche des lieux d'intérêts et ajoute de nouveaux.

* Importe et exporte des fichiers GPX, par email ou avec EveryTrail.com.

N'hésite pas à nous contacter avec tes questions, rapports de bug, idées de
fonctionnalités et autres retours d'expérience à gaia@gaiagps.com. Écris nous
en anglais de préférence, mais nous pouvons aussi comprendre l'Allemand et
l'Espagnol.

Si tu es fan de GPS, nous serions contents de t'ajouter à notre groupe de
beta-testing. Les beta-testers ont accès aux nouvelles versions et les testent
avant qu'elles soient publiées dans l'App Store, et aident à aiguiller le
développement de Gaia GPS.

_________________________________________

IMPORTANT - IPOD TOUCH ET LES IPHONES 1ERE GENERATION

Cette application ne sera pas complètement opérationelle sur ces appareils.
L'enregistreur GPS et le compas seront inactifs. Tu pourras voir les cartes et
les routes, mais tu ne pourras pas enregistrer de nouvelles routes, ou prendre
de photos

Cette application n'a pas été testée sur les iPhones de première génération et
fonctionnera plus lentement.

KEYWORDS

GPS, cartes, topo, cartes topo, cartes hors-ligne, GPS hors-ligne, chemins,
randonnée, jogging, vélo de montagne, geocaching

~~~
gurtwo
I bet this is human-translated french, but it still contains mistakes and
looks a bit unprofessional, e.g.:

\- typo: "routièrse" should be "routières" \- grammatical person: the text
uses the second person singular, which sounds a little informal. I'd use the
second person plural instead ("enregistre" -> "enregistrez", etc.). See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-V_distinction#French>

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ok, thanks :)

